# My GirlFriend *NOT WORK SAFE*



## Giraf




----------



## Giraf

And Her Sister...


----------



## LaFoto

You had best add a "Not work safe" to the title to this thread, Giraf! For with some who come to this board at work, it might not please their boss when they look at these in the office...


----------



## lathamemmons

The second one is my fav but the first is relly good to .man good job on the girlfreind shes freaken hot lol


----------



## photong

All of the poses are awesome!

I don't like the lighting on the ones with the black background, and the last white BG image. I like the lighting from the first white background image a lot.

Good stuff, nice series and beautiful girlfriend.


----------



## LEXTC

What did you use for your background?  Price?

Oh, and good job, you definately picked the cuter of the 2 for a partner   :thumbup:


----------



## Xmetal

The poses are good but I think the shots with the black background are a tad under-exposed. Can I ask what you used to light up the subjects in the white background?


----------



## AIRIC

I like the first image, even though the hair is lost in the black background, and the first white backdop shot is the best for me. Post more as the subjects are very pleasing 

Eric


----------



## Giraf

Xmetal said:
			
		

> The poses are good but I think the shots with the black background are a tad under-exposed. Can I ask what you used to light up the subjects in the white background?





			
				LEXTC said:
			
		

> What did you use for your background?  Price?



I realy don't know... IT was my fisrt experience in a studio... One of my friend on another forums give me the chance to try it... 

Here we have another pics of my gf... Take by my Friend Mox

http://www.quebecphotos.ca/forums/i...plies=7;sesc=c686e117c0333f52b3cc5d883efcbe57


----------



## Scurra

I agree with most here the shot of your girlfriend against the white background is far and away the best shot here..


----------

